# HD in PM



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

never seen this before 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

home depot is twice the price on copper than my local supply house and about 15% more on pvc pipe..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing , they have been advertising with them for a while. Money talks.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Dude on the cover had 35
Sticks of plastic and a handsaw-I don't buy it. 
I hate hand model magazine wanna be fake a$$ display **** sapiens


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

and there is another thread on what the biggest challenges of the plumbing trade is................traitors like PM magazine that sell out to the $$$ of corporate America....


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Lol theres a reason why its called a HACKsaw


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Price of pex fittings and crimp rings.... Hell even a 3/4 pex talon per piece are insane.

However, here in my area pvc is about the same as the distributors and even cheaper than APR.


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Why you dudes*

Talkin tam pex ?????????


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

I've noticed their ads in PM for some time now.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Who buys plumbing products from HD? Only when I'm in a bind and I need a coupling or a cap or something.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Who buys plumbing products from HD? Only when I'm in a bind and I need a coupling or a cap or something.


They got good deals on tools on occasion,,,, I go there and get some dirt cheap large battery type flashlights for 475 each all the time...they work great and the battery alone cost 5 bucks anyway so I got probably 6-9 of them in the back of the truck

Heater Flex connectors back in the water heater department are not too bad either,....I keep a ton of the orange HD buckets in the truck , they make very, very good warning cones

It just depends on the time of day and the need and desire to get the job done.....
some day you will probably swallow your pride and go in there with your tail between your legs to get the 3 fittings you need to finish a close by job, and you will probably walk out with a whole shopping cart full of goodies:laughing::yes:


----------



## cdimarco1984 (Jul 22, 2015)

Im in Louisiana and there is a supply house in Baton Rouge that Home Depot bought out and also just found out Home Depot bought out Barnett so slowly but surely Home Depot is trying to control everything.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Little guys got beat along time ago, our local hardware store went out in 2002

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

While I don't agree with their promoting of DIY attitude, they do have the necessities needed. Buying parts from them is no different than buying from a supply house other than personal taste. However, their pex fittings and some copper fittings are insanely priced.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> Heater Flex connectors back in the water heater department are not too bad either,....




Didn't your dad ever teach you how to soldier?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Didn't your dad ever teach you how to soldier?


Didn't your mom teach you manners? 

Why do you even post here, you have made it clear you hate this site. 

I'd ban ya

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumberkc said:


> Didn't your dad ever teach you how to soldier?


I was thinking the same thing. Homeowner plumbing.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

plumberkc said:


> Didn't your dad ever teach you how to soldier?



I can solder with my eyes closed... started soldering back on a work bench making wing ell risers back in 1962.. its no big deal but I prefer not to waste the time if I dont have to..... 

Its more a matter of your labor time and materials spent... and with less fittings you have a less a chance of leaks on the joints.... and they can really speed up a job... and they eliminate the need for Dialectric Unions too...... 

We have been using the Stainless Steel ones exclusively since about 2012 with no ill affects yet. Used the brass craft black ones before that and had some small issues with them 

flex connectors also keep stress off the pipes on both the water lines and on the gas connectors...they are mandatory in some parts of the usa where foundations can rise or fall ..... 
.

the flex connectors from hd are pretty good for 10 bucks each and the brass craft SS ones are real good too...


You should really try the 24 inch SS brass craft ones.. or the 18 inch ones.. 

All you got to do is solder on a 3/4 male adaptor above the heater somewhere and bend the SS flex into shape and they look pretty good..

I think you will find them to your likeing KC......:yes::yes:..


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

master mark said:


> i can solder with my eyes closed... Started soldering back on a work bench making wing ell risers back in 1962.. Its no big deal but i prefer not to waste the time if i dont have to..... Its more a matter of your labor time and materials spent... And with less fittings you have a less a chance of leaks on the joints.... And they can really speed up a job... And they eliminate the need for dialectric unions too...... We have been using the stainless steel ones exclusively since about 2012 with no ill affects yet. Used the brass craft black ones before that and had some small issues with them flex connectors also keep stress off the pipes on both the water lines and on the gas connectors...they are mandatory in some parts of the usa where foundations can rise or fall ..... . The flex connectors from hd are pretty good for 10 bucks each and the brass craft ss ones are real good too... You should really try the 24 inch ss brass craft ones.. Or the 18 inch ones.. All you got to do is solder on a 3/4 male adaptor above the heater somewhere and bend the ss flex into shape and they look pretty good.. I think you will find them to your likeing kc......:yes::yes:..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> View attachment 84241


Same could be said for Plumbing inspector  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Same could be said for Plumbing inspector  Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 touché, only in IPC land though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I've seen this old house, Richard has hacked a few things I've seen, there in Massachusetts 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> I've seen this old house, Richard has hacked a few things I've seen, there in Massachusetts Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 I agree, but it's usually when he travels outside of Ma to get back quickly.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> Didn't your mom teach you manners?
> 
> Why do you even post here, you have made it clear you hate this site.
> 
> ...



Maybe you need to go back and read your posts in the "what's it worth" thread. In my 5 years of posting here I have never attacked somebody the way you did. Seems like you have something to prove. 

As for hating this site, that's not the case. This is a great resource to connect with other plumbers. This site will continue to operate with or without me. My only complaint is that some of the posters here don't realize how public & searchable these threads are.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> Maybe you need to go back and read your posts in the "what's it worth" thread. In my 5 years of posting here I have never attacked somebody the way you did. Seems like you have something to prove.
> 
> As for hating this site, that's not the case. This is a great resource to connect with other plumbers. This site will continue to operate with or without me. My only complaint is that some of the posters here don't realize how public & searchable these threads are.


The guy was rude , I was nice , gave him a fair price for that pos. He got butthurt, and he started name-calling, I held my own, you should reread it. 

Now you march around like your schitt don't stink, attacking mark for what? He ain't giving up trade secrets. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Post # 10 in what's it worth. I was called a douche & as shat. Read it

Post 41 - little man

then 44 I called him a pos , true

Then all of yall were going to leave to the promise land





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

WTF is the matter with everyone on this site......???

Kc says something to me in jest and all of a sudden there is a crap- slinging
fight started for why??????

if you have to have a pissing match with each other cant you take it to
the personal message mode and keep it civil on here??

its like I am watching the republican party attacking each 
other over who said what ......

If your lives suck this bad, maybe you need meds...

..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

If it was in jest he shoulda put a smiley face 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> If it was in jest he shoulda put a smiley face
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk





So you are all offended cause he did not put a smiley face on his post huh???????


:whistling2::clap::w00t::vs_laugh::vs_smirk::vs_OMG:

OK.....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's it buddy. 🤔
It's hard to read sarcasm, can't tell if the guy is a jerk or joking. So I go with there past posting history
Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

And mark none of your smileys worked, 😂

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Who buys plumbing products from HD? Only when I'm in a bind and I need a coupling or a cap or something.


 you probably have and didn't even know it. HD supply which sells water and sewer products and does fire and fab work is owned by Home Depot.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

I say let PM take HD's money.
Real plumbers don't go buying their pipe and fittings anyway, unless like MM said, you are short a fitting or two.
There is a need for HD, which is why contractors go there:
1) You can't beat the hours. Open at 6 am, and al weekend long.

2) I remember before HD, if you went to a plumbing supply here before closing, and if they did not now you, the price doubled regardless if you are a legitimate plumbing company or not. I refuse to hear complaints about HD from plumbing suppliers.

3) Once you get past the annoyance of walking around with their Husky logo, they make some great rolling tool bags.

My favorite DIY poster at HD is the one with the malaka wearing leather welding gloves to solder.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> you probably have and didn't even know it. HD supply which sells water and sewer products and does fire and fab work is owned by Home Depot.


I'm pretty sure HD sold HD supply to a private company. 
I love when I'm in HD and a clueless homeowner is asking the $10 an hour kid how to fix their plumbing. I always want to intervene and give them the right advice but then I realize if they are dumb enough to ask that $10 an hour kid complicated plumbing questions then they deserve the advice they get.
That would be like me asking the receptionist at a doctor's office medical advice.


----------



## Beck327 (Jan 28, 2016)

I think this might have already been mentioned, but HD purchased all the Interline Dist, including Barnett. I asked our Barn sales rep if we now get discounts at HD and he just laughed. He also said to look for price increases in 6 months. But that's pretty normal practice anyway. I'm not a fan, just of the convenience for our techs late hrs and weekends. That's why we warehouse most everything. Convenience. And I don't want my good plumbers getting snagged away while in a parts house.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Qplumb said:


> I'm pretty sure HD sold HD supply to a private company.
> I love when I'm in HD and a clueless homeowner is asking the $10 an hour kid how to fix their plumbing. I always want to intervene and give them the right advice but then I realize if they are dumb enough to ask that $10 an hour kid complicated plumbing questions then they deserve the advice they get.
> That would be like me asking the receptionist at a doctor's office medical advice.


I only intervened once, because it would have lead to very serious consequences.  HD sells this knock off brand of Gastite and a couple were looking at brass fittings to make the connection. That kind of stuff should not be sold to the public.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Gastite isn't sold up here at Home Depot. In fact our suppliers won't sell it to the public or even plumbers unless they have a gastite certificate.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Gastite isn't sold up here at Home Depot. In fact our suppliers won't sell it to the public or even plumbers unless they have a gastite certificate.


It's a knock off, it isn't actual Gastite. In our store, it's located in the heating section.

Here you go, here is a direct link to the product . 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-x-25-ft-CSST-Corrugated-Stainless-Steel-Tubing-11-00525/203073939

I looked at the instructions that they have out. It installs exactly like gastite. 3 barbs back. But hey, at least they state that you SHOULD be certified. I guess that covers their rears.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Didn't your dad ever teach you how to soldier?


I have kept water heater flex connectors in my van for years but have never used them. I assumed someday I might need them in an emergency but so far I haven't.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Certification for CSST as a qualifier for installing gas distribution pipe?
Yeah, right. 
Might as well include these questions in the exam at the end of the sales presentation:
"Who was buried in Grant's tomb?"
"What is heavier, a pound of feathers or a pound of rocks?"


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> you probably have and didn't even know it. HD supply which sells water and sewer products and does fire and fab work is owned by Home Depot.


 It once was

Home Depot bought Hughes Supply and changed the name to HD Supply.
However, they didn't do so well in the wholesale distribution channels and sold HD Supply to the Hajoca Group back in 2007.

Hajoca operates under the following companies:


Able Distributing
Able Kitchen & Bath Showplace
Apex Supply
The Bath Showcase
Bud’s Plumbing
Buttes/Center State Pipe & Supply
Conestoga Supply & Heating
Cowan Supply
Dahl Distinctive Design
Dahl Plumbing
Dahl Decorative Kitchen & Bath
Decker’s Plumbing Supply
Easter & Sons
European Bath, Kitchen, Tile & Stone
Gloucester Plumbing Supply
G.P. Norton Co.
Gorman Company
Gorman’s Bath Gallery
Hajoca-Able
Hajoca Corporation
Hajoca Waterworks
Heieck Supply
Hughes Supply
HD Supply
Inland Pipe and Supply
Iowa Wholesale Supply
J & H Aitcheson
Keenan – Dahl Supply
Keenan Supply
Kelly’s Pipe & Supply
Lee L. Dopkin
The Majestic Bath
McDonald Supply
Moore Supply Company
New Britain Plumbing Supply
Penstan
Peabody Supply Company
The Plumbery Bath and Kitchen Studio
Ram Pipe and Supply
Rex Pipe and Supply
Richards Plumbing and Heating Supply
Roberts-Hamilton
The Bath & Kitchen Showplace
The Bath & Kitchen Showplace by Weinstein
The Plumbing Warehouse
Thorson – Keenan Supply
Treaty Supply
United Plumbing Supply
Visalia Pipe & Supply
Weinstein Supply
Welker-McKee Supply


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

newyorkcity said:


> Certification for CSST as a qualifier for installing gas distribution pipe?
> Yeah, right.
> Might as well include these questions in the exam at the end of the sales presentation:
> "Who was buried in Grant's tomb?"
> "What is heavier, a pound of feathers or a pound of rocks?"


Sadly everyone would probably say a pound of feathers.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Not sure why you find it hard to believe that Gastite requires certification. I read threads on here all the time about how if you guys move from state to state they have different rules and you need other qualifications etc. Next time I'm at a supply house I'll take a pic of the notice they have that states you need a certificate to buy. In the meantime, here's my certification I got in 07.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

ruddiger said:


> Not sure why you find it hard to believe that Gastite requires certification. I read threads on here all the time about how if you guys move from state to state they have different rules and you need other qualifications etc. Next time I'm at a supply house I'll take a pic of the notice they have that states you need a certificate to buy. In the meantime, here's my certification I got in 07.


I think you should be certified. The fact that you don't have to be to buy the stuff from Home Depot is just sad. I got a fancy card too, only thing is, they expire now.


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

Wonder why they would expire. So what you gotta take another test when it expires? Or do they just issue you another one... OR is there a renewal fee? Just seems odd, no other certifications expire that I'm aware of.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm not sure. Didn't cost anything, so I doubt they would charge a renewal fee. In fact, they didn't even mention anything about an expiration date during the class. Only thing I can assume is they do it to try and get more sales and if there are any updates regarding the installation and code. So you're kinda forced to take the class again.


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

What I mean is that HO's think they can get "certified" and buy CSST from a big box store.
People have posted they will give you the "certification test" on the spot at the store.
The best part is they sell it at Lowes over here, and the stuff has always been illegal to install in NYC.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

http://homeflex.com/mobile/become-certified/
This guy was probably certified online


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> http://homeflex.com/mobile/become-certified/
> This guy was probably certified online


along with the electrician...LOL...


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL wow. Looks better than some of the pex jobs I've seen around here.

That certification must not teach you how to cut the pipe, so bending it in a circle is completely acceptable.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Same house


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ready to be smacked around by pots and pans


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

I really like the electrical outlet. It blends in behind the Boa Constrictor


----------

